
Facebook Study Says Envy Is Rampant On The Social Network - treskot
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/22/facebook-study-envy_n_2526549.html
======
stackcollision
I have to say, I did see a noticeable improvement in my satisfaction with my
life after I quit facebook.

